# Hello everyone!  Im new to the board.



## loanbanker (Mar 27, 2006)

I just wanted to say hello!  I am new to the board.  I hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stickarts (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Tarot (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome loanbanker!  :wavey:  Tell us about yourself!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT, loanbanker! Enjoy the board!


----------



## still learning (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in! ..........Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2006)

Greetings!  Welcome in, make yourself at home.  Avoid the troll in the corner, he's usually looking for a fight!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 27, 2006)

*Welcome!  *


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2006)

loanbanker said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say hello!  I am new to the board.  I hope to meet some of you soon.



Welcome to Martial Talk :asian:


----------



## loanbanker (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome.  I look forward to contributing where I can.  With only a few years of training under my belt I tend to keep my opinions to myself but I do look forward to talking with all of you on various subject matters at different times!  Again thank you for such a kind welcome to the board.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 28, 2006)

welcome

kk


----------



## Drac (Mar 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 28, 2006)

loanbanker said:
			
		

> Thank you all for such a warm welcome. I look forward to contributing where I can. With only a few years of training under my belt I tend to keep my opinions to myself but I do look forward to talking with all of you on various subject matters at different times! Again thank you for such a kind welcome to the board.


 
I'm living proof that ignorance is no reason to stay quiet. This is by and large a great group of folks willing to share information. Anything you're curious about, ask away.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome! happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 28, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards.  Happy posting look forward to exchanging ideas with you.

V/R

R. W. English


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome loanbanker. Gemini hit it right on the head, this is the best group of people on the net IMHO. Quick to compliment, slow to critisize, always ready to help. Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to have you with us.  Welcome!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome loanbanker! This is a good place to be


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to the clan McMartialTalk


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT-  feel free to ask questions, and give insight too.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

